# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Ποιος είναι ο οικονομικότερος Ελληνικός πάροχος για κλήσεις προς κινητά Ελλάδας;

## outSSIDer

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Αναζητώ έναν *Ελληνικό* πάροχο με φθηνές κλήσεις προς κινητά Ελλάδας.
Θέλω να κάνω φορητότητα ένα σταθερό και να κάνω εκτροπή όλες τις κλήσεις στο κινητό τηλέφωνο μου.
Για αυτόν τον λόγο, μιλάμε αποκλειστικά για Ελληνικούς παρόχους.

Αυτή τη στιγμή, βλέπω ότι η intertelecom, έχει πακέτο με 5€ για 500' (8+ ώρες) το οποίο είναι πολύ πάνω από τη χρήση που κάνω.
Από την έρευνα αγοράς που έκανα, διαπίστωσα τα παρακάτω:

                        Ετήσιο πάγιο      Κινητά Ελλάδα	Βήμα χρέωσης (sec)	Ελάχιστη Διάρκεια (sec)
Yuboto	        36		        0.0722€	        1"	                         1"
Omnivoice	        10		        *0.037*€	1"	                         1"
ePhone	        12		        0.0508€	        60"	                         60"
Modulus	        15		        0.0599€	        1"                              ??	
Intertelecom	15		        0.075€	        1"	                         ??
Viva			??		        0.1€	                60"                            ??


Ο οικονομικότερος πάροχος, προκύπτει ότι είναι η Omnivoice.
Οπότε αν μιλάω έως (5€/0.037=)135' / μήνα, δεν υπάρχει κάτι οικονομικότερο, σωστά;
Από 135-500' είναι η intertelecom με το πακέτο της.

Υπάρχει κάτι που να μου διαφεύγει; Ίσως κάποιον πάροχο που μου διέφυγε ή κάποιο πακέτο ομιλίας οικονομικότερο από αυτό της intertelecom; (Ίσως κάποιο πακέτο με ετήσια διάρκεια; )

Ευχαριστώ

edit:
Να προσθέσω και τις:
Sipon στα 0,034€ / λεπτό αλλά κόστος αριθμού 24,8€ / χρόνο
Supervoice στα 0,035€ / λεπτό και κόστος αριθμού στα 12€ / χρόνο

----------


## gcf

Αφού θα μεταφέρεις το σταθερό σου σε voip πάροχο, γιατί να κάνεις εκτροπή στο κινητό (την οποία θα πληρώνεις) και δεν κάνεις μια sip σύνδεση στον πάροχο από το κινητό σου (που θα είναι δωρεάν - αρκεί να έχεις σύνδεση wifi ή δεδομένων)

Τότε θα κοιτούσες μόνο για τον πάροχο με το φθηνότερο πάγιο.

----------


## outSSIDer

Έχω ήδη 2η γραμμή πάνω σ' ένα linksys spa.
Τώρα όμως, θέλω να χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο ακόμα κι όταν δεν είμαι σπίτι.
Οι εισερχόμενες voip κλήσεις είναι μπελάς. Η μπαταρία πέφτει πολύ γρήγορα. Επίσης, το λειτουργικό, μπορεί "να κλείσει" την εφαρμογή, οπότε μέχρι να την ανοίξεις ξανά, δε θα δέχεσαι κλήσεις.
Τέλος, θα πρέπει να έχεις σήμα 4g παντού. Γενικά, δε μ' ενοχλεί να πληρώνω λίγο παραπάνω ώστε να μην έχω αυτά τα προβλήματα.

----------

